# audi symphony with bose stopped working



## ncktuley94 (Jul 15, 2013)

So here's the story. I was just driving around and the radio was working fine. then I stopped and went inside McDonalds really quick, got a quick snack, came outside and noticed that my radio had stopped working. It didn't light up on the screen or anything. But when I turn on the driving lights and all to the car the buttons and what not light up on the radio. So I decided I should pull the head unit and check to see if the fuses behind the unit and the fuse panel were fine. They were both okay, I even switched them out with new ones (from the dealer)and still nothin. So i'm just wondering if there is any kind of reset procedure or something to get it working or if i just need to get a new one?


----------

